# IE zeigt öfters mal die Seite känne nicht zu finden sein



## andynail (28. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen

erst einmal sorry, ich wusste nicht wo ich denn diese Frage stellen solle. Denn es handelt sich um eine Homepage/Linksammlung auf meiner Festplatte und USB Stick. Und ich speichere die Daten der soeben in einem iframe aufgerufenen Linksammlung in einem cookie. Denn so lässt sich die Webseite im zuletzt benutzten Zustand wiederherstellen.

Doch jetzt zeigt der ie ab und an mal in dem iframe das die Seite nicht gefunden werden könne. Doch bitte welche? Wo sehe ich das bitte? Anhand des Links mit seinen Prametern liese sich das für mich nachvollziehen, ob da vielleicht irgendwo ein Fehler sei, wie zb. das ? zu den Prametern hin oder der fehlende php Dateianhang.

Also wie sehe ich bitte diesen Link? Denn ich will mir jetzt nicht immer den Link anzeigen lassen müssen, da sich die Seite noch im Entwicklungsstatus befindet, also öfters aufgerufen wird und auch zu oft einwadfrei funktioniert. Aber es sollte doch bitte immer einwadfrei funktionierern!

Danke Gruß Andreas


----------

